# Galaxy Ace GT-S5830 won't start up at all



## seejay (Nov 26, 2014)

hi and thanks for any help in advance:smile:
my phone will not start at all. i have tried holding down buttons etc but nothing happens maybe i am not doing that the right way? the last time i saw it running was when i plugged in the charger..i have eliminated the battery and the charger as the cause by borrowing from an exact same model. i think i must have a virus or something? ..the phone was getting slow when typing txts and i checked that there was no hidden downloaded keypad, and i did (now I know i shouldn't have) downloaded a third party app?? which i tried to get rid of called Music junk..maybe that's the problem i don't know?
when i use the usb cable and plug it into my computer it wont even recognize it because i cant turn it on!! i have wondershare on my windows 8.1 laptop because i found it better than Samsung Kies
I took out the micro memory sd card and i can see all the things on it ..i put it back into the phone ...nothing changed just will Not turn on at all cant even get it to turn on in safe mode?
Any help from you would be much appreciated 
Thank you
Seejay


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

So the phone doesn't show any sign of life?

Has it gotten wet or been dropped?


----------



## seejay (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi Masterchief :smile: thank you for responding
No it has not been dropped altho it did get dropped into the toilet many moons ago which you totally solved for me (Thanks again for that one)

You can see the things i have eliminated and tried altho i don't know whether i pressed the buttons in the right order (so many ways to press the buttons...reset..hold 2 @ once ...hold [email protected] once the list goes on ..it just went blank whilst charging and will not start up again?? as i did admit to it being slowish whilst typing but no hidden keyboard that i can see and i downloaded a 3rd party app:facepalm: i think called music junk which i can see on the sd card when i put it into my laptop and took a look if all my music and pictures were still on it which they are ..in laymans terms i think ive downloaded a virus but when i scanned the sd card with my computer nortons it didnt detect anything even suspicious? so maybe it's actually in the phone itself? its a good little phone but it is way out of warranty and my internet srvice provider that i orriginally bought the phone from cannot help me except give me a little bit of credit cos i cant use the phone ..its up to me to fix it they said ...so here i am:facepalm:
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Check the manual for the correct key combo and how to do it GT-S5830I (GT-S5830OKIAUT) | Support | SAMSUNG UK


----------



## seejay (Nov 26, 2014)

Than you Joeten..have dowloaded and will get stuck into it Thanks for the link
Have a great day:smile:


----------



## seejay (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi Joeten that link was for the wrong phone ..i manged to find the correct link my phone is GT-S5830...not GT-S5830i..checked all troublshooting points and none of them work so back to sqaure one ...thanks for trying to help:smile:
Any other help would be appreciated :banghead:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Since the phone shows no sign of life, the only real option is to visit a repair shop who can get a hands on approach.


----------



## seejay (Nov 26, 2014)

Thank you for your quick response Masterchief Will do and ill let you all know how it turns out :smile:
Thankyou all:smile:


----------



## seejay (Nov 26, 2014)

:dance: hi all My phone has been fixed :smile: went to phone tech shop they rang and said it was water decay in the motherboard chip!!he didnt think i would believe him but if you all remember about 12 months ago i accidently dropped it in the loo :sad: and put it in rice for a week and all was good again thanks to this forum:smile: i told him that yes it was in water for a few seconds 12 months ago and he was happy to hear that ..he said it took that long for the reaction to the water chemicals to take effect $90 to fix it ..i know i coulda bought one for that price but i didn't want to lose everything on the phone ...so now its all good :smile:
Thanks all for your help
Seejay


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to hear you got it fixed.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Glad to hear!


----------

